# PLOWSITE official FORECAST STATION



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Michigan is going to be cold this coming week....I see a high pressure system comming in and it will be cold cold cold...time to go fishing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ootwest.....The sun will rise and set tomorrow while weather happens........could be cold with snow.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

RAIN


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

BUFF said:


> Ootwest.....The sun will rise and set tomorrow while weather happens........could be cold with snow.


Oh my you are wise.

My forecast will be that it will be light tomorrow follow by dark.

And, cold is a relative term. There was a story about an Eskimo elder who was turned out into the cold...well, lets just say minus 30. Okay he was to die. Instead he takes a poo into his hand and shapes it into a knife. He then butchers one of his dogs takes the skin and turns it into runners for a sled and rides off.

Cold is cold...but cold can be really cold.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

The coldest forecast.
Cold weather can be defined as dangerous by any means
But here in Minnysootah the
forecast is....
.
DANGEROUSLY COLD WIND CHILLS BY CHRISTMAS EVE...

The first major arctic plunge of the season will push into the
area on Saturday night and Sunday. As the coldest air settles
into the area, hazardous winds chills will develop across eastern
North Dakota and northwest and west central Minnesota Sunday
night and persist for much of the week.

*The coldest winds chill values are expected Christmas Eve and
Christmas Day nights, when wind chill values could reach 45 to 50
below zero.*

Frostbite can occur to exposed skin in as little as
10 minutes with these conditions. Dangerous wind chills of 25 to
35 below zero are in the forecast through at least Friday and
possibly through next weekends New Years holiday.

Putting your tounge on a flagpole is never advised


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay looks like a few inches


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

8-12” starting at 0300 Christmas in Maine.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

After 5" of fluff last night and -8*f this morning it's sunny, 18*f and things are cooking oof nicely.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

On a Call said:


> Okay looks like a few inches


caught...5 - 6


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We got about 4 - 5 and I did notice the snow seemed to be finer so it might make it a little heavier to push.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got about 4 - 5 and I did notice the snow seemed to be finer so it might make it a little heavier to push.


That was the problem...it was so fine it was puffy you hit it and it went everywhere. I was making long runs with a new V boss it was rolling so nice but the dust cloud was sooo thick it built up on the windshield. But it sure beats wet and heavy  !!!!!


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Just went out to clear the road, really nasty out there. One nearby town recorded 5” in one hour. Over 10 on ground now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On a Call said:


> That was the problem...it was so fine it was puffy you hit it and it went everywhere. I was making long runs with a new V boss it was rolling so nice but the dust cloud was sooo thick it built up on the windshield. But it sure beats wet and heavy  !!!!!


I had to go clear a lot to a hall that had people coming in for a Christmas party and it was a lot lighter than I had expexted.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I had to go clear a lot to a hall that had people coming in for a Christmas party and it was a lot lighter than I had expexted.


One of the things like about a cold winter....dry snow  it soooo beats wet snow.

Watch out for Jack though


----------

